# what is too heavy in this bike ?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Recently got this nice-looking guy. Not all that light, it's 17-something lbs on an accurate scale. What can be changed to lighter stuff without paying as much as the value of the bike itself ? Seat & wheels, probably, but still, it will be nowhere near 15lbs.

Here's the detail.
- frame: fetish cycles full carbon, Pazzaz fork w/ carbon steerer. Weight, no idea.
- Carbon stem, carbon handlebar, Fetish cycles.
- Full Dura-Ace 7800
- Seatpost: Syncros Ti. Seat: Fizik cp3 vitesse, specd at 280g.
- wheels: Am Classic 420.
- pedals: speedplay X1

Pierre


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm guessing most "15 lbs bikes" actually weight 17 lbs...


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

From the position of the saddle, I'd say you bought a frame about two sizes too big. I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that, but that bike does not do it for me at all. The shape of the tubes suggests a designer who knows little about the aesthetics of cycle design.

Sorry.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

olr1 said:


> From the position of the saddle, I'd say you bought a frame about two sizes too big. I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that, but that bike does not do it for me at all. The shape of the tubes suggests a designer who knows little about the aesthetics of cycle design.
> 
> Sorry.


I think the designer is trying to show the beauty of carbon fibre by making those shaped tubes. It is certainly beautiful in a.....erm....carbon fibre sort of way. Once you get past the fact that the bike looks banged up from far , you may start to appreciate the shapes. But its not my type too.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Pierre said:


> Recently got this nice-looking guy. Not all that light, it's 17-something lbs on an accurate scale. What can be changed to lighter stuff without paying as much as the value of the bike itself ? Seat & wheels, probably, but still, it will be nowhere near 15lbs.
> 
> Here's the detail.
> - frame: fetish cycles full carbon, Pazzaz fork w/ carbon steerer. Weight, no idea.
> ...


Carbon stems tend to be "heavy" you could loose say 30 grams or more with a ritchy wcs
you could loose mayby 110 grams with zero gravity brakes
seat you could go with a tune speedneedle at approx 100 grams
wheels you can drop a lot if your under 85kg or have deep pockets
All things add up and cost plenty. The items I have mentioned by name are all very sturdy. As for wheels if your very extreme get the lightweight, very stiff, good areo, and light (under 1200 grams for some sets) and very expensive. They would however look very cool on your bike (mine as well) and you will be the envy of all your friends and nobody will even care what your bike weighs


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

My guess is the big weight is in that frame and fork. You can drop close to a pound for less than a grand with ZG brakes, seat, and a light cassette. Is it worth it?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Read the question*

Read the question. He didn't ask for a fashion critique. He asked, *"What can be changed to lighter stuff without paying as much as the value of the bike itself?"*


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Is that a Fetish Black Soul? if so......your frame is really heavy.

1400-high 1500's........you could save a pound to a pound and a half if you had 1000g carbon frame like a Scott CR1, Giant TCR Comp, Specialized Sworks tarmac, Look 585


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

oh, ok - seems like Fetish cycles don't go on ultra-light stuff. Their carbon wheels are something like 1400-1500 as well. I'm not crazy on ultra-light stuff, was just slightly surprised when I saw the scale, I was expecting a bit less.

Pierre


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

well thats b/c fetish cycles doesn't make their own stuff

Fetish mainly rebrands taiwanese carbon stuff, their wheels are the same carbon wheels that are sold under the Token, Mono-Q, or Gigatex brands on ebay for $300-$400 a pair, only Fetish tries to make you believe they are worth $2000+, then they blow them out on ebay for $500-600 a set. I think most of Fetish's stuff is made by Token in Taiwan anyways. Not that there is anything wrong with that, since Taiwanese carbon is good, just be wary of paying more for the same item.

Fetish for $500

link 

Token for $369

link 



Pierre said:


> oh, ok - seems like Fetish cycles don't go on ultra-light stuff. Their carbon wheels are something like 1400-1500 as well. I'm not crazy on ultra-light stuff, was just slightly surprised when I saw the scale, I was expecting a bit less.
> 
> Pierre


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*This looks like your bike...*

This looks like your bike...


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

there is a high likelyhood that is the same frame, only with nicer paint !



The Master Cylinder said:


> This looks like your bike...


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Just leave the bike alone and take a good shi* before every ride. It acheives the same result and is far, far cheaper


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Blue Sugar said:


> Just leave the bike alone and take a good shi* before every ride. It acheives the same result and is far, far cheaper


great wit you got blue suger, come up with that yourself? Have you trained yourself to shi* on comand?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

homebrew said:


> great wit you got blue suger, come up with that yourself? Have you trained yourself to shi* on comand?


It's possible.....Billy Bittner, a 5th grade classmate, could fart on command.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

If it's important, drop your fork and weigh it. A ec90 slx will likely save you 150-200gms. Like someone else said, change to a lighter stem, by the position of the seat it's too long anyway. The frame itself doesn't look too large. There is plenty of seatpost showing.
Probably the bars are a touch portly, besides, carbon bars don't take a crash well.
I would never call AM 420's heavy at 1450gms.
Overall, plenty light. You would never notice the difference in weight once you spent all that money anyway.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the various comments. 
Regarding the seat position, no, I like it that way. I push it forward on all my bikes. The alternative, I guess, is to get a bike more triathlon-oriented, but I don't like the look of most models I've seen.

Pierre


----------



## tidelag (Sep 23, 2005)

> Thanks for the various comments.
> Regarding the seat position, no, I like it that way. I push it forward on all my bikes. The alternative, I guess, is to get a bike more triathlon-oriented, but I don't like the look of most models I've seen.


well.. My stomach still feels bad.
Seems that either your legs are short with long overbody, or that you are
pushing the seat forward to compenanse for a long stem. (shorter stem are also lighter...)
Sounds ugly. 
*Are you really sure that this is comfortable to bicycling this in several hours?*

The propositions seems to be wrong, (loong arm-seat distance/shorter leg-seat distance?)
Please use some time to fitting advice from this forum or from your bikeshop.
Just to be sure! Then can you be thinking about weight.

Actually mine weight 9.8kg (althougt more closer to 9.9kg now!), and I have no problem.
Of course I want mine lighter (~1kg), but it cost too much.
I will probably buy lighter parts when those are wearing out. (except wheels)


----------

